# Messing up during memo



## adimare (Jul 4, 2017)

I was just solving a scramble and had this case for the corners: L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L' U' L' U' F2 L U2 L'.

I use UBL as the buffer, so the very first corner should go to UFR; using Speffz, a solution for the corners could be: CB FP SB.

However, I suck, and messed up with the very first piece by solving it at UBR instead of UFR, I didn't notice until memorizing the 5th piece, which is the one that's actually supposed to go to UBR. Instead of starting memo again from scratch, I solved the fifth piece in UBR, and then solved the piece I had placed in UBR by accident in UFR, so the solution ended up being: BF PS BC

I'm wondering what more experienced BLD solvers do after realizing they've messed up a piece during the first letter pairs of memo. Do you "erase" everything after the mistake, fix it and move forward? Do you solve the misplaced piece later? Do you think "ok then, I still suck at this" and try a different scramble? (I usually do the last one).


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 4, 2017)

I occasionally learn how to fix it efficiently, then by the time the situation actually arises, I've forgotten


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 4, 2017)

This happens to me occasionally in 4x4 wings. I'll just keep going. That is, I keep the first 4 targets already memorized, then add UBR as the fifth, then add UFR as the sixth, and keep going from there. I probably do this because with wings there are 24 targets and I've usually already memorized a lot by the time I realize.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 4, 2017)

adimare said:


> I'm wondering what more experienced BLD solvers do after realizing they've messed up a piece during the first letter pairs of memo. Do you "erase" everything after the mistake, fix it and move forward? Do you solve the misplaced piece later? Do you think "ok then, I still suck at this" and try a different scramble? (I usually do the last one).



When such a thing happens, it throws me way off my vibe, so either my brain gets enough of a BSOD for me to give up the solve entirely, or I'll start over.

Depends on how fast I was at memorizing because by the end I'll have built up a sort of rhythm, and hate when it suddenly breaks.


----------

